# Men Face Health Problem as Testosterone Levels Dip



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Men face health problem as testosterone levels dip by Meg Farris / Eyewitness News NEW ORLEANS – It’s called andropause, the time in a man’s life when he stops making as much testosterone as when he was younger. It causes a low quality of life and health problems if men do not get it treated. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

